

Notes on “Predictably Irrational” by Dan Ariely - iamdave
http://blog.kiwitobes.com/?p=49
I found this particularly interesting because while the central theme appears to be about market economies, there are a lot of parallels to startup theory and practice that permeates financing and money<i>.  I actually learned a few things about how to develop my startup and steer potential customers in the right direction by understanding how they see what's readily available.<p></i>In the blog entry, much less the book which after looking at the first chapter, I think I need to read.
======
iamdave
I found this to be a very interesting read (the blog entry that is); have not
yet read the book but so far I'm seeing good notes in the author's explication
that have decent parallels to startup theory, not just market economies

